# Brown Spots



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here are the pics


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Its kind of hard to tell from the pics (esp the last one) 
but my ball python has some brown marks on the bottom of its jaw.

They kind of look like when you hold a lighter really close to paper 
and it turns that brown singed color.

Thats what these marks look like under his jaw.

I have him on the fake grass cage liner.

the temp is around 80 deg with about a 90 deg basking spot


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

has your ball had this since you have had it ? if it has it might be his normal coloring. are the scales brown and crumpled if so it might be NECROTIC DERMATITIS (scale rot) it hard to say for sure something you need to see in person or tey to get some better picks or got to the vet. to treat it you need to increase the temp. use newspaper or papper towel as the substrate. apply antibiotic ointment.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with above. If it's scale rot that's due to the cage being too wet which can make things get nasty. We have one Corn (a mammoth male...this thing is over 1,000g which is HUGE for a Corn) that likes to get his water dish everywhere. We keep high-sided water bowls in every habitat for them to get in and out of...but he just has to get it everwhere and make a mess out of his cage. When we first got him we kept him on the same cleaning schedule as everyone else, which was fine for everyone else. But, since he's such a discusting slob of an animal, his cage has to be cleaned twice as often or he'd easily develop scale rot. In fact, when we first got him he seemed to have a pretty apparent case of it around his vent area. It's finally going away.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hmmmm,

His tank is always dry, he has never tipped his water dish.
You can tell that it is not suppose to be there.
the scales arent crumbley eaither, just looks like it got 
singed with a lighter or something.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

do you use an under tank heater? Is he able to physically touch his heat lamp? Or the screan directly under it? How long has the marks been there?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have a uth, there is his fake grass tank liner
and glass between them.

I just noticed the marks on him last night.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I have a uth, there is his fake grass tank liner
> and glass between them.


I would turn that off, even with the glass and carpet it could get hot enough to burn, especially in an enviroment that is already heated. One thing to consider is when you feel the spot where the uth is it may not feel that hot, but if you kept your hand their for a half hour and trapped the heat with your hand (which is what the snake is doing when he is on the spot) the heater will get much hotter. I would bet that is what happened.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive never seen him over there to 
tell youi the truth :laugh:

All he does when Ive checked 
on him, morning and night is hide 
under his hide rock.

I will unplug the uth and see if that 
makes the marks go away.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

If that is what caused it, it will take a while for the marks to go away, (probably a few sheds).


----------

